# Weekly Competition 2018-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2* 
*1. *U R2 F U2 F' U F2 R2 U 
*2. *F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' 
*3. *F2 R U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 
*4. *F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 U R' 
*5. *F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U F2 U 

*3x3x3* 
*1. *L2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 R B' L2 U2 L2 F' U' F' R' B2 
*2. *F2 D B R2 D R U' B2 D' L U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F B' 
*3. *L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B L2 U' R' F2 D L B' R' F2 D2 F2 
*4. *B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 B' F' L2 R' F D U 
*5. *B L' D R' U B' U' B2 D' F' B2 R D2 L' U2 R D2 R U2 R U2 

*4x4x4* 
*1. *Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw R' B2 Uw L Fw' Uw L U2 Rw2 B2 U' R' Fw F L' Rw Uw' L' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw F L2 U' F D' Rw R2 U2 Fw2 Rw D U' B2 R
*2. *Rw' F2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' D L' B' U' B2 Fw' D' L B Fw Uw2 U F' D' Rw Uw' L D L2 R2 B F2 Uw L2 B2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw Fw L Rw' R Uw'
*3. *R2 F2 D B2 Rw2 U B' D Uw U2 B' L' D Uw' U Rw' U2 R2 Fw U2 L2 Rw D2 U' B' Fw F' D' Fw L2 Uw' U' B' Uw2 L2 D U' R' U2 Fw2
*4. *B' Uw' R' Fw F L R2 Fw' R2 Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B D Fw R2 B L D' B' Fw D2 Fw2 Uw B U2 B' D2 Uw L' R2 U R Fw2 D Rw
*5. *Rw' B Rw U' L2 Rw F Uw' U2 L Uw' L2 D2 Uw R' B Fw' F2 D R2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw2 B2 F U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' D Uw U2 Rw

*5x5x5* 
*1. *U F U Lw2 Dw2 Rw U2 B2 Bw Fw D Uw' L Lw' Dw' U Lw Rw D2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 Uw' U' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 U' R Fw D' Uw U L2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw2 B' Bw2 F Rw2 Uw' F' L Rw R2 D' Dw' U R' D R2 B Bw' U B' Bw'
*2. *Dw' Rw2 Fw F2 R' B F' D2 Dw2 B D L Lw2 Fw Lw2 F Lw' B' L' Bw2 Lw2 R' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' Lw' F' R2 B Dw' Rw' D' Fw' R2 F' U Lw' Rw U' Bw' F' L Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw2 Rw2 B2 F D Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw' B
*3. *Lw D2 Uw Bw2 Fw' D B' U' L R2 Dw2 B Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw Uw2 U' L Lw2 Rw' B F L2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' Fw' F' Uw' U R' Fw Rw2 B' D2 L2 F D2 Bw' R' D Bw U2 R B Fw' F L Lw' R' F2 L F2 Rw' D2 F' Rw' B2 Dw'
*4. *L' F U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' F L R' D2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 U' Bw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw L Bw' D2 Rw Dw' B' Fw' Lw D Lw R' Dw Bw Fw Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U' L D2 Bw' U' Fw U' L R2 Dw' L' Rw2 Fw F Lw2 F2 R2
*5. *L B2 Fw R B' Dw' B' L' Fw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Dw L2 Lw Dw R Uw F2 L2 Rw2 D L2 Rw' Bw' Lw Dw Uw Rw' B' Dw' F R' Dw' F' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L D Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw' F Lw2 Dw U2 R2 Bw2 D Lw2 U' Fw2 Rw' B Fw2 L Uw'

*6x6x6* 
*1. *B2 2D2 F2 U2 2B' 2R B' 2D2 B' 2R2 F' L 2F' F R 2F' F 3R 2D2 U2 L2 2R2 F2 3U' 2L2 3R' D2 B' L' 2L' R2 2B' 2L2 2U' 2L2 2U' B2 3U' R 2D' 2U U2 3R2 2B2 L' 2R' D2 2F' 3R 2D F2 3R' U 2L' 3F2 2D' B2 3U' 2L2 F' 2U' 2B L 2U2 F U' 2R2 2D2 2B' F2
*2. *3F2 2L' 2D 2U' 3R2 D 2D 2L U 2L2 3R2 F 3R2 F' 3U2 B' 3F 3U2 F 3R 2D2 U2 3R' 2R' B L' B' D2 2L' R' B 2B 2R2 3U' B' 2D2 F' 3R2 3U' L' 2U' 3R2 2U' U' B 3F2 L2 3F' 2L2 2B' 3F' 2R' D2 U2 L' 2F' 2L 2D 3R' D 2U' B2 2B' 2R' 2U2 3R 3U2 3F2 2L2 R
*3. *2L' D 2U2 2R F R' U 3F' 2F' F 2U2 F2 R' B2 2B2 R D 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F' D 2D' 3F F 3U2 3F 2U' 2R D 2U2 2B L 2F' 2L 2B' 3F2 2D2 F 3R2 2D L' 3U' 2L 2U' U2 R2 2D2 2R2 F2 2D R2 B 2R' 2D2 3R2 3F L2 2R' R' 2F' 2L 2D 3R 2R2 B' 2F R' B2 3U'
*4. *2B' U' R' 2F' D' 2D2 U L2 2R' R 2B' 3R D' B2 2B' F2 2U2 L' 2L2 D' 2B2 2F2 2D 2B2 2F' F2 U' F 3R2 2D 2B2 2U2 3R2 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U 2B' 3R 3U' 3R' B 3F D F 2L 2F 2L' 3R' 3F2 2F2 2L 3R' 3U2 2L U L 3R D2 3U2 U 2F2 U 2B' D2 2D 2L B' 2D2 3R
*5. *2L' 2R2 3F' 2U 2R R' 3F U2 2R 3F2 F 2L2 R' D2 2B 2L2 2R2 B2 R2 3U 2L2 3R R2 2U2 2L' 2U2 3R F 2D' 3F2 2L2 3R B2 F2 L 2R' R' 2B F' L2 3F' R F D' U F 3R2 2U2 2L2 R D' B F2 R' F' 3R2 2D F2 U2 R2 B 3R2 2D' 2B 2L 3R 2R2 R 2D 3F2

*7x7x7* 
*1. *B2 2U' 2L2 B' 2D 3L2 3D' 2U' F2 R' 3B 2D' 2B 2D2 2L' D' 3D' 3U' 3L2 3R 3D 2R' 2B' L' U F2 2R2 F' 3L' 3B2 3F2 D 2B2 3B' 2R2 B2 D2 2L2 3B 2U' 2F' F2 2R2 3D' L 2F' 2D2 2F2 L 2B2 3U 3R 2U 2R F2 3D' 3L2 3R' 3U2 3B 3U' 3L2 2R 3U' 3R' 2F2 F2 D2 U' R' B 2B 2F' 2U2 2R 3D2 U' 3B2 F' D2 3U 2U U 3R2 R 2D' 3F 3R2 D' 3B' 2D2 3U 2L2 2R2 B2 2B2 3B2 3R2 3B' 3F
*2. *L 3R2 3F2 D2 3B 2U 2B2 3B 2L' 3B' 3F2 F 3U 3B' 2U2 3L2 2F 2R 2B F 3L 3R2 B2 R 3D' U' 2B2 2D 3R' 2R' 2U' L2 3F R' 3U2 U L' 2L2 3U 3L' B2 2U2 3F2 3L D' 2U2 3L 3B 3L2 3U' L' 3R 2B' D 3U' 2F 2U' 3F2 2U2 F2 D 3B2 2D' 3F 3D L 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D2 R' 3F D2 2D' 3D B' D' 3D2 2U' L2 3D2 2L2 3L' B2 2B' L2 B' 2F2 3L 3B2 2L2 3L2 3R' B2 2B 3F2 F 3U 3R 3U'
*3. *3B' 2F2 F 3U 2B 2L B 3F' 2D U' 2L' 2D2 B' 3L 3U' L' 2L' 2D 2U U' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2R' R2 2F' 3D 3B2 2D F 3R' 3F' F2 3D 2F D2 3U' 2U2 3R2 2B 2R' 3U' 3B 2F' 2R2 B 3F2 2F2 3L2 3B R' B2 2B' 3B2 2L 3D 2R2 3D' 3U2 R 3U B' 3B2 3L2 R2 U2 2L2 3B' 3L2 B' 2B 2F' 2L' B 2F 2D 2B 2R' R' 2B2 3F2 F2 3U F 2D2 2U' U' 2B' 3F R2 U' L 3D 3F 3L2 B L2 3L2 3F 3R
*4. *2L 2R' 3F 3R' 2D 3D 3F L' 2L' B' F' D' 2U' R' 3B 3D 2B2 2U 3R' 3B' 2F' D' 2D2 3R' 2R 2D' 3D' U2 2B' L' 2L 3D2 3R 2R' 3D2 2B2 3F R2 3D L 3L 3D2 3F 2U F' 2L2 F2 2L' 3L R 2D U B' U2 L' 2L2 2R D2 2U' L' 2U2 F' 2R 3B' 2R 2B 3F' U' B2 2B2 3B 3F' 2F2 2D' 3B2 2D2 B' 2B2 R' 2B 3F' R' 2D 2L2 2R 2B 3B 3U2 L2 2R 3U' B' F' 2R2 B' 3R2 F 2L' 2D B2
*5. *2D' L 2F2 F D 3D2 3U 2B2 2U' L2 D L 3B' 3L2 U' 2F2 D 2L2 3U2 B2 L 3U2 L' 2L' B2 3F2 2F2 2L' 3R 2R' 3F F2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2F2 F2 D' U2 3B' U' 2F F' 3L 3R R 3U2 B L' R2 3B D2 2R 2B D 2L' R D 2D 2B 3L R F' 2L 3F 2D' U2 F2 3D B2 3D' 3F' R2 3D2 3L2 R2 2F' R 2B2 F 2D2 L 3F' U 3L 3R U 2F' 3R2 B2 D2 2D U' B2 3B' 3F' F2 3D' 3L' U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 
*1. *U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U' F 
*2. *F2 U' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' 
*3. *R' U F' U R2 U' F R2 U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* 
*1. *R2 B2 U2 B' D R' L' U' F2 U' R F R2 L2 D F' D R F2 D Fw Uw'
*2. *R2 L' B R D' F2 R' D U' L2 F' D' B' U' D2 R2 D' U2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *U F D B2 D' L' B2 F' D' B2 U' F2 B U2 F' D2 R L F2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 
*1. *U2 B' U B2 R F L B L2 Rw R2 B' D Uw R Uw F' D2 Fw Uw2 B2 U2 Fw' U' B Rw Uw2 L D2 Uw L' F' R' Fw' R2 U Rw' F' R2 Uw
*2. *L2 F R' Fw U' B' Fw' U2 Fw2 F R2 Uw2 U2 B' D B' Fw' F Rw2 Fw D2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw' R D F L R' Uw R D R B L' R2 Fw
*3. *D' U' B2 Fw2 L R' B' Fw2 Uw B' F L' B2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' F' D2 Uw F Rw2 D B2 R' B' Rw' Uw B F D' U Fw2 R F2 L' Fw' U L2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded* 
*1. *Fw R2 Uw2 B2 D2 Dw U Bw D R2 F' Lw' U Fw' R D Dw2 B L D' U' B2 Lw2 B' Fw2 L2 B2 F' Dw' L2 U2 F R2 Dw' Uw' L2 U2 R2 B Bw D Dw' U L' D' B' Bw2 Fw Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw' F' Rw2 R2 D' Lw F' D2 Uw
*2. *B' R' Fw2 R' Uw' Bw Dw Rw2 Uw2 R2 B Fw U' Fw2 F2 D2 Dw U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D Dw' L2 Lw Fw U L R' Uw2 F' R2 B' Fw' L F' L2 Bw D2 L Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' B2 L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 F D Dw' B' U L2 F Dw2 Uw Fw'
*3. *U Lw2 U L' R B' Rw R Fw' L' Lw' Rw2 U Rw2 Dw L2 R' B' Uw2 L2 Lw Uw R' B2 Lw' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' D' L2 Rw B' F2 Dw' L2 D Dw' L2 D Fw D Rw' B2 F2 Dw2 U2 Bw D2 Fw2 F2 Lw B' Bw Fw' L Dw2 L Rw D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3F 2R 3U' 3F2 D 2D2 U2 2L 2B2 2R 2B 2F' F' 2D2 2F R' B 2B 3U 2L' B2 2D' 2U' U' L' R 3U2 B 3R' 3F' F L2 3R2 2B' 3R2 R2 D' 3F' L' 3U2 2U' 2B D 3U2 2R2 2D' 2U2 3R2 2R R 2B 3F L' D' F U2 B D2 F2 3U 2R' 2D 3U' 2R B' 2R 2B D2 2R F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3R' D2 2U' L' R U 3R' 3B D U2 L2 2D L' F2 3U L2 2L2 2F' F 3R2 R2 2U2 3R B' D2 2B 3L2 3D' 3B' 2F2 2L2 2F 3R 3F L' 2L' 2R U' R' U' 2B2 3D2 3L F' L 2U' 3R2 3U2 3R' 3D R2 2F2 L2 2B 3F' 2L2 R2 2B D 2D2 2U2 2B' 3U 3F' 2F' 2U R 2U 3L' 2R' R2 2B' 3B' 2F2 2U2 2B 2U' 2F' U2 3F2 3L F' D2 2U 2L' 3B2 F 3D' 2L2 2B L D F2 3U 2L2 3R2 3D 3R' 3D' 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 
*1. *U B D F2 R' B2 D L2 D2 L D U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' U B2 L Fw' Uw
*2. *L2 U2 D' B L F2 D2 B D' U' R' L' U2 L2 B2 F' L B' D2 U B' Rw' Uw
*3. *B L2 D' U2 R' D' F' B' R B F R2 L2 U D2 R F2 R B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*4. *L' R D2 U2 F R' U' F U' R2 F' L U' F' L2 F2 D R2 L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*5. *U B' D R L U R L' D F U B L B' U' D L2 R' B F' Rw' Uw
*6. *B' U' B U2 F R L2 U2 R D L D2 U B' R F2 L2 R2 F R' Fw' Uw2
*7. *F B2 U L2 D L' R D' U B F' L' B2 L D F2 U2 F L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*8. *L' R F L2 U' L' D' B R B' L2 U' B' D2 U2 F B' U' B2 F2 U Rw
*9. *D2 L' F D U L' B' U2 F D' L B D2 F2 B2 R2 F' R U Rw' Uw
*10. *L U' F B' R' F L' U2 B' L' R2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L Fw' Uw2
*11. *U B2 L2 R U' D' R2 D B' L R U D2 R B U2 B L2 D' B D Rw2 Uw'
*12. *U2 B2 L' R F B2 L2 D' R2 L B' D2 F2 L' F2 L B L2 U' Rw Uw'
*13. *F' U' D F2 B2 L' F R' D L' R2 B' U' D2 F2 U D' L2 U2 Fw Uw
*14. *R2 L U' L R' U' R2 L2 F' D2 B2 U' F2 B R D' L2 R D' B' F Rw Uw
*15. *U L' U F2 U' B R' L2 B U2 R L2 B F' D L' B' D2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*16. *D B' L2 B' F2 U' D' F' U2 D2 F R L2 D L2 R2 D' U F' L 
*17. *B' R' D B2 L2 F D B' F2 D' L F' L' F2 B2 L2 U2 R B Rw' Uw'
*18. *L D R B2 R' D R L F R D F2 D B F D R' D U' F R2 Fw' Uw
*19. *R L B' D2 F' L2 U R D2 L U2 B L D2 B' U L' U L' R2 Fw Uw
*20. *D2 L' R D2 B' F' R' D2 L' U2 F R2 L B D' B D2 B' L2 F' B Rw2 Uw
*21. *D U2 B R U2 B F' R' B R B D U L F R L' U' F2 U2 R Fw
*22. *U2 L U2 F2 L' R' D2 F' U F' L2 D U F' B' D2 L U B' Rw Uw
*23. *B' R' L F' L2 R2 F D R F U2 L' B L D R L2 B F Rw2 Uw
*24. *D' F2 B' R' B' U2 D' F U' D' L' D2 B U' D L F B' R2 D R' Fw Uw
*25. *F2 R F B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U F2 U L F2 B' L' U2 D2 Fw'
*26. *F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 L D U F2 D2 L' F L F L' R F Rw'
*27. *U' R' D' U' F' D2 B R2 U2 D R' F2 R' L2 D R' F' U' D Fw' Uw
*28. *D2 U2 F L2 B L' B L U2 R' B2 D' F B2 D2 F' R' F' U2 B2 R2 Uw
*29. *F2 B2 R' U B2 F2 L' F R' F2 R' B2 R' U F B U F2 B R2 Fw Uw'
*30. *U2 R' D2 F L2 F2 D' B D2 F2 L U' D' L2 F L F2 L F' L2 Fw Uw
*31. *R B U2 B2 R' B' R' U2 D F D' L2 U' B L B2 L2 R' F B' R' Fw' Uw2
*32. *L' B2 F' D2 B' R2 L' D' U F B D' F2 R' U B R2 F L2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*33. *U F D U' R' B' L2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 B F' D2 F' R2 L' Fw Uw'
*34. *R D L2 R F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U' B' L' 
*35. *D2 F' D' U' F' U D' B U2 F D' F' L' D' F D' U' L' R' F2 R Fw Uw'
*36. *R' D R D2 R L' B2 U2 B' D R2 B2 R' L' B R' U F' B U R Fw Uw'
*37. *F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U L B2 L' R2 U' L U F R2 B F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*38. *U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L R' D2 U L D2 F B R B2 D2 R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*39. *B L2 D' F' L2 F2 D U2 R' L D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R F2 U D 
*40. *B' U' D B R' B2 U R2 U D' L B2 U F R' D' U2 B' F' U' Rw Uw2
*41. *B' F2 D B' D2 F' R F U' R' U2 D R' F2 L R D2 B' L2 B L2 Fw' Uw
*42. *R U F B' D' R L D R F' L D' L' U D2 R2 D R F R' B Rw2 Uw'
*43. *D' F' U2 L U F' R2 U F U' L2 R2 D' R' F2 U F2 L' F B2 Rw Uw
*44. *F2 L' R U' D2 L' D U L2 R B2 R' D F R L F L2 F D' Rw' Uw
*45. *D' R2 D2 L2 F' L R' U2 L2 F L' R2 B' D B' F2 R' U' D2 F2 D Fw Uw2
*46. *L B' R2 U2 B U2 D2 R B' D2 U2 L R F B' D' R L' U' R Fw Uw2
*47. *F2 D R' L F2 R2 U' B2 U' D2 L' R' U L' R F' D2 U F' R Fw Uw
*48. *R D2 R' B F2 D2 F' U2 L D' L F D F U2 R B2 R' D2 Fw' Uw
*49. *D2 L' R F U R D' R' D U2 L2 U' R2 L' D2 U2 B U D' B2 U2 
*50. *F' L2 F' B L2 U' L' R' U2 D2 L' F R D' F R' F B U' L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*51. *U' R' U R' F D' B' D' F2 R F2 B' R D2 B' U2 B F2 L F' Rw' Uw
*52. *U B U' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' L D2 B' L' U' D B2 R' U2 D' R' Fw Uw
*53. *F D' U L' U2 B F2 U' D2 F2 L U F2 R' B F' D2 B2 F2 Rw Uw'
*54. *R2 B' D' L F2 D' U2 F D2 U B' L D2 R2 B L D2 U F B Rw Uw2
*55. *F2 L2 U F' R2 B U' R2 B2 U' F' U2 D2 L2 U D' R' L D R F' Rw2 Uw2
*56. *U2 R' D R2 L B' L D2 F' D2 U R L2 F R L' B2 D' L B2 F Rw Uw'
*57. *B F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' L' U D R2 L' D' R U B R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*58. *L2 F2 L' F' D2 B L D' U2 L' U' L2 D' L B L2 D' U' F2 U' D' Rw2 Uw2
*59. *L2 U B U' D' R D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' R D2 F2 D' F' L B D Rw Uw'
*60. *L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U F2 R' U' L' B U' D' R2 D U' R F B R Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed* 
*1. *R2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R F2 R2 F' D B' L' D R D R' D2 F' 
*2. *U F2 L' U' F R F L' U D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 
*3. *L' B2 R B2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R D' F' D2 B' L' R' U B' L F2 
*4. *U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R' B' D' L2 F' L U' B L F 
*5. *L' U' D L' B' L2 D2 F' R' D' L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 

*3x3x3 With Feet* 
*1. *U2 B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R F' U2 R D' B2 L R2 B2 
*2. *B' R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B U' L U R' D R B U' F' U2 
*3. *D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R B R' F D U R' F L2 F' U2 
*4. *R2 U2 F U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' F2 R' D2 B R U' F' R 
*5. *F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D B U' L R U2 F L' D2 B' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 
*1. *U' B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L F' D L U L B D U L 
*2. *F L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 B' F' U2 R' B2 F2 D' L F2 L B L F2 
*3. *R2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B' U' L' B U' F' L2 R' 
*4. *U2 B2 R' B2 L2 R B2 R' D2 U2 B' L' F' U' B' D L' D F' D2 
*5. *U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' L B L D2 B D' B' F 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 
*1. *R' U' F B2 U2 R' B' U D R2 L' D2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 L' U2 L' F2 L B2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay* 
*2. *R' U2 R2 U' F2 R 
*3. *F R L' U2 F U' F U' D L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' 
*4. *B Fw Uw2 B2 Fw U' Fw2 D2 B2 D2 L F D B2 Fw2 Rw2 R F' Uw R' Uw Fw2 D2 B Rw' B F2 Rw B2 Fw2 F' D' U' Rw U' Rw2 D2 B Fw2 L

*2+3+4+5 Relay* 
*2. *R' F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U 
*3. *B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' U' R2 B' L' R' F' D' 
*4. *Fw' D2 Uw' F L2 D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw B Fw F2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 D U2 Rw' D' Fw Uw' U' Rw B' Fw F U L2 B2 L Rw' U F' D Uw2 U2 L2 F'
*5. *Rw B Lw' Rw' D Dw2 Bw D2 L Lw R2 D Uw' Lw R2 Fw' Dw' L' F2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D U' Fw R Bw2 Lw' Rw Bw' D2 L2 Uw R' Bw2 F' L2 Bw F2 R' F L2 Lw Rw2 D2 U' Rw Bw D Dw' Lw Bw2 F Lw U' L F2 D' Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay* 
*2. *R2 F2 R' F U2 F R2 F' 
*3. *L2 D R2 U2 D' L B2 D B D R2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 
*4. *F' L2 Rw' U' L R Fw D2 Uw2 L2 D Uw' F' L2 Rw' D2 B' L' Uw U F' D' L' D' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 Uw2 L' U2 Fw' D2 L U' F' L2 Uw2 B' D'
*5. *Fw U Lw' D2 Lw Dw' U2 Lw2 B2 L F Lw' D2 U L' B' Fw2 F2 Lw R' D2 Uw Bw Fw' Dw' Uw' B' Rw' B L' Uw' B L U' Fw' D' Dw' L2 Dw' U2 Bw Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Dw' Uw B' Bw2 L D Dw2 U Lw B' U' Rw' R'
*6. *R' 2F2 D2 L 3R2 R2 2B2 F' 3U L2 U2 2L 2D' B2 3F U 2F2 2R B2 U' 2L F 2D2 L' 2L' 3R 2R 2F' 3R' R2 2D2 2R U B 2R' 2D' 3F F L R' 2B' 2F U 2B' 2R R2 F D' 3R' 3U L2 2D2 U2 2B2 L 2L 3R2 2R2 D' 2F 3U U 2R 2D2 2U2 B R2 B2 2B' 2F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay* 
*2. *U2 F' U F2 U R' F' R F' 
*3. *D' F2 U B2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 F R B2 U' L F U' B U B' 
*4. *Uw U2 L' U2 L2 B F' U R2 Fw2 F2 D Uw' L Rw' B' Fw' F' L2 Uw2 U F2 D2 Rw Uw L' B' Fw' R2 B D' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw B' U Fw Rw' Uw2
*5. *L' Uw L Bw' Rw2 D Uw' Fw F2 Dw' Rw' B Bw2 Rw2 F' Uw' R Bw' Lw R2 D Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw Uw2 U Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 L' Dw' Rw2 Uw B R' Fw' Uw B F R2 B2 D' Dw' Rw B2 Bw Fw' L Rw' R Bw F2 Lw' Rw2
*6. *D2 R' 2U2 2R' B2 F 2D' 2L' F2 2L B' 3U U2 2B' L2 R' 2D' L B' 2U2 U2 2B2 3F' F' 2R 3U2 B2 2D' 2F' 2R' 3F2 2L' 2R2 D2 2B 3F2 2F2 F D L 2R R U 2L' 3F' 2L D' 2D2 3U U L' 2R' 2B' 3U B' 2D L 2F' 2R2 F' R 3U R 2B' 3U2 2R2 3F D2 2U2 3R
*7. *2F' 3R2 3D2 3U 2R' D2 2B 2F2 R2 2D' 2U 2F F 3D' B2 2L2 U2 R' B' 3L' D 2U' 2L' 3L2 D L2 2U L' 3L D 3B2 F2 L' R' B2 2B 3F2 2F F2 2L' 3D2 U' 2L' U2 3L2 D' L2 D' 2B2 U2 2R2 2B 2L' U' 3B' L R 3D2 2U' 3R2 B2 2U2 3R' 3D' 3R2 2R' 2D' 2L2 3L R' 3F 3U' 2L 2B 3L 2B2 3F 2U B' 2F' 2U' 2F' 3U 3F' 3D' 3U 2B2 2L 3D2 3U' B' 3F' 3U2 R D2 2D2 2U' U' 3L' R

*Clock* 
*1. *UR0+ DR5+ DL3+ UL1- U0+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL6+ UR DR 
*2. *UR2+ DR5- DL3+ UL4- U1+ R1- D3- L1- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R1- D3- L1+ ALL4- 
*3. *UR3- DR0+ DL5+ UL6+ U4- R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R2+ D4+ L4- ALL5+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL4+ U1+ R2- D2- L4- ALL4+ y2 U6+ R4+ D3- L3+ ALL4- DR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR5- DL4- UL5+ U4- R2+ D2- L3- ALL6+ y2 U1- R3+ D4+ L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx* 
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx* 
*1. *R' U' L B U L' R' U l 
*2. *U B U L R' L R' r b' u 
*3. *U' R' U' L' U' L U L l u 
*4. *U B L R U' B U R' r' u 
*5. *U' B' L U' R L U B' r' u 

*Square-1* 
*1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (1, 0)
*2. *(4, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / 
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-5, 4) / 
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb* 
*1. *R L' R L' B L B L' U R' U' 
*2. *R' B R' L B' R L' B' U B' U' 
*3. *B U R U' R' L U' L' U' B' U' 
*4. *R' B' R' U B R U B' U' B' U' 
*5. *R U R U' B L' R' U' L' B' U' 

*KiloMinx* 
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford* 
*2. *F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R F' U2 
*3. *D B2 D' R2 U L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 L B' L' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 
*4. *Rw' Fw U' L2 Rw2 B F L' U' B2 Fw Rw' U2 L' Rw2 F' Uw B R' F L2 R2 Uw U2 R' U' F Uw R2 Uw Fw F L' Uw2 R Uw B2 U' Rw2 R
*5. *D Uw B' Fw2 R2 B' Uw L R Uw2 B' D Bw Lw2 Uw Lw Bw' Lw' R Fw' Uw' U2 Lw' Dw Fw Lw' Dw' Rw' Dw' F' Dw' Bw2 Dw' U2 R' F' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw Lw Rw Uw' L' Fw' F2 Rw' D' U L' R2 B' Bw D2 Dw2 Lw
*OH. *B D' B2 D2 F2 D L' F2 R' B U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 
*Clock. *UR2+ DR0+ DL3+ UL5- U3- R5+ D3+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R5- D4+ L2+ ALL1+ UR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U L' R' U' R L' U R' l' r b' 
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 6) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *U L' B R' L R' U' R U' B' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 14, 2018)

Dear @Mike Hughey,

I just wanted to see if this error code that just came up for me is affecting everyone or just me. I prevents me from being able to log in to the weekly competition website.

The error code is: *Fatal error*: Call to undefined function is_mysqlichange() in */home/patjk/public_html/speedsolving/competitions/statFunctions.php* on line *996
*
Thank you very much for you help.

P.S I think that this is the right place to post this, so that everyone can see it in case they have the problem, but please feel free to move it if needed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Dear @Mike Hughey,
> 
> I just wanted to see if this error code that just came up for me is affecting everyone or just me. I prevents me from being able to log in to the weekly competition website.
> 
> ...



I am sorry. I was experimenting with some new code and it went badly. It should be restored now. It should only have been bad for about two minutes. Again, I'm sorry about the errors.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 14, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am sorry. I was experimenting with some new code and it went badly. It should be restored now. It should only have been bad for about two minutes. Again, I'm sorry about the errors.


No worries at all @Mike Hughey, and thank you for letting me know and fixing it. Much appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 14, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, 21.26, 19.40


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 14, 2018)

First weekly competition entry, I hope I got things right. If i need to change the format, please let me know.
*
2x2: *5.24, 4.92, 5.74, (4.00), (8.63)
avg of 5: 5.30

*3x3: *14.53, (15.31), 13.56, (11.82), 15.21
avg of 5: 14.43

*3x3 OH: *26.34, (19.20), 22.89, 26.82, (28.20)
avg of 5: 25.35
I got the Same G perm in at least 4 solves. (Ga I believe)

*2-4 Relay: *1:46.12

*2-5 Relay: *4:04.98

*Pyraminx: *9.57, (5.64), 5.78, 9.77, (11.18)
avg of 5: 8.37

*Skewb: *8.02, 6.47, (4.31), 8.86, (11.35)
avg of 5: 7.78
That scramble on solve 3 lol

*Clock: *(32.61), (20.93), 23.92, 27.58, 21.29
avg of 5: 24.26


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> First weekly competition entry, I hope I got things right. If i need to change the format, please let me know.


Welcome, nice to see new competitors!

And yes, as a matter of fact it is better for me (or rather the program) if you write the ao5 after the results, like:
*2x2: *5.24, 4.92, 5.74, (4.00), (8.63)
avg of 5: 5.30

(That's because the average is calculated anyway (not read) so what the program needs are the results and
it's easier if those are on the same line as the event name.)


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 15, 2018)

changed, thanks for the reply!


----------



## muchacho (Aug 16, 2018)

*3x3 OH: *23.41, (35.70), 27.64, 26.41, (22.17)
avg of 5: 25.82


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 16, 2018)

*2x2: *5.60, 6.71, (6.81), 4.87, (4.56)
Ao5: 5.10

*3x3: *23.10, (20.08), 22.76, 23.82, (26.93)
Ao5: 23.23 (I was so close to getting sub-20 on that second solve. Oh well.)

*3x3 OH (I just started last week):* 1:34.01, (1:08.53), 1:24.78, 1:11.84, (1:46.58)
Ao5: 1:23.54

I'd do FMC, but I need a ton of practice still. I did 3x3 OH because it doesn't take as long.
Also, my times and Ao5s are in the correct format, right?


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

*3x3: *18.69, 15.33, 17.08, 17.87, 14.74
ao5: 16.76
*Skewb: *6.5, 6.45, 5.38, 6.34, 7.18
ao5: 6.43
*2x2:* 4.83, 5.01, 5.01 (lol), 5.12, 5.13
ao5: 5.05
*3x3 OH: *46.46, 51.02, 43.5, 43.34, 36.31
ao5: 44.43
*Pyraminx: *5.74, 7.79, 5.56, 10.06, 9.04
ao5: 7.52


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 17, 2018)

Reizii_ said:


> *2x2: *5.60, 6.71, (6.81), 4.87, (4.56)
> Ao5: 5.10
> Also, my times and Ao5s are in the correct format, right?



Yes, no problem .


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Aug 19, 2018)

2x2x2- (7.15), 9.73, (13.16), 8.12, 8.41 = 8.75

3x3x3- 20.42, 22.22, (23.01), 21.78, (20.36) = 21.47

4x4x4- 1:33.40, (1:16.17), 1:25.00, (1:38.67), 1:30.11 = 1:29.51

5x5x5- 3:41.07, 3:44.75, 3:25.97, (3:25.84), (4:08.86) = 3:37.26

6x6x6- 7:17.48, (6:44.51), 7:13.88, 6:46.28, (7:36.58) = 7:05.88

7x7x7- (15:00.73), (13:19.44), 14:43.15, 13:39.10, 13:31.51 = 13:57.92

3x3x3 One Handed- 52.87, 1:06.38, 59.16, (1:06.75), (47.36) = 59.47

2+3+4 Relay- 2:18.20

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:28.19

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 14:53.36

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 28:30.18

MegaMinx- 3:09.60, (3:39.42), (2:59.65), 3:32.89, 3:13.41 = 3:18.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2018)

Results for week 33: congrats to hssandwich, thecubingwizard and Shadowjockey

*2x2x2*(157)

 2.05 gavinz
 2.07 Pixaler
 2.21 leomannen
 2.32 hssandwich
 2.39 masta
 2.42 asacuber
 2.45 TheDubDubJr
 2.55 1samko2345
 2.63 lejitcuber
 2.77 yaboiwierdal
 2.77 Dream Cubing
 2.80 cubeshepherd
 2.80 arquillian
 2.81 THowlett
 2.88 Zac04attack
 2.91 dat1asiandude
 2.93 jancsi02
 2.93 Magdamini
 2.94 Ethan Horspool
 2.95 Erik
 2.96 Hero
 3.00 RobinCube
 3.02 thecubingwizard
 3.06 MrKuba600
 3.11 Astral Cubing
 3.15 CubingwithChris
 3.21 tylerbue[email protected]
 3.21 2017LAMB06
 3.28 vedroboev
 3.28 LowSkill
 3.30 jihu1011
 3.32 mihnea3000
 3.33 OriginalUsername
 3.35 Marcus Siu
 3.36 Luke Garrett
 3.43 Bundles017
 3.47 AdrianCubing
 3.48 jaysammey777
 3.49 JMHCubed
 3.59 Ethan Misteri
 3.59 boroc226han
 3.64 MartinN13
 3.67 Sixstringcal
 3.67 Daniel Johnson
 3.70 AidanNoogie
 3.71 Pyra42
 3.74 leudcfa
 3.74 Underwatercuber
 3.78 FastCubeMaster
 3.78 trav1
 3.79 TheodorNordstrand
 3.85 2016LAIL01
 3.91 MCuber
 3.96 BradenTheMagician
 3.97 Zach Clark
 3.98 Shadowjockey
 4.08 Lennon Dorsey
 4.09 sigalig
 4.12 Tanki_cubed
 4.17 Ianwubby
 4.18 buzzteam4
 4.20 colegemuth
 4.21 [email protected]
 4.24 Keith Maben
 4.25 Kit Clement
 4.26 James
 4.26 Moonwink Cuber
 4.26 TipsterTrickster
 4.27 Manatee 10235
 4.28 Keenan Johnson
 4.38 begiuli65
 4.38 rubik2005
 4.38 Ghost Cuber
 4.39 tigermaxi
 4.40 DGCubes
 4.42 weatherman223
 4.43 ichcubegern
 4.47 ARandomCuber
 4.54 obelisk477
 4.62 NathanaelCubes
 4.63 typeman5
 4.64 MattP98
 4.66 [email protected]
 4.69 yghklvn
 4.69 miasponseller
 4.75 whatshisbucket
 4.77 Skefull
 4.88 Omegacubing
 4.93 DMSCUBER
 4.96 Danila Ryabinin
 5.05 mrjames113083
 5.05 AMCuber
 5.07 abunickabhi
 5.07 Cooki348
 5.09 nms777
 5.10 Bogdan
 5.11 bhoffman492
 5.12 Cuz Red
 5.13 The Blockhead
 5.14 carson holder
 5.15 Darii
 5.22 Chris Van Der Brink
 5.23 BMcCl1
 5.23 PlatonCuber
 5.25 Nora
 5.27 swankfukinc
 5.29 topppits
 5.30 Trexrush1
 5.49 Rubiksdude4144
 5.49 xyzzy
 5.52 Glomnipotent
 5.54 G2013
 5.56 GarethBert11
 5.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.71 qwer13
 5.73 Reizii_
 5.91 epride17
 5.98 DalDal
 6.00 Ali161102
 6.06 Dylan Swarts
 6.42 SpartanSailor
 6.42 Ethan Epstein
 6.55 MusiCuber
 6.56 JL Cubing
 6.63 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.68 Lewis
 6.76 M42
 6.88 Ecuasamurai
 6.91 X cuber
 6.91 pyr_e
 6.93 Sub1Hour
 6.95 Schmizee
 7.10 scylla
 7.12 SpeedCubeReview
 7.17 AvGalen
 7.29 kji269
 7.52 WillyTheWizard
 7.56 Mike Hughey
 7.57 1davey29
 7.87 Awesomesaucer
 8.08 julio974
 8.21 Jiaqi Wu
 8.23 Brayden Adams
 8.45 GTregay
 8.65 TigaJun
 8.65 Bandamo
 8.75 Petri Krzywacki
 9.02 dschieses
 9.43 dnguyen2204
 9.74 RifleCat
 10.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 11.60 xbrandationx
 11.92 PIZZA!!!
 12.47 UnknownCanvas
 14.17 MatsBergsten
 15.76 MJCuber05
 24.37 jakesimian
*3x3x3*(179)

 7.73 lejitcuber
 7.87 Luke Garrett
 8.04 jancsi02
 8.05 dat1asiandude
 8.11 Hero
 8.56 Erik
 8.59 Tanki_cubed
 8.60 Dream Cubing
 8.84 JustinTimeCuber
 8.89 speedcuber71
 8.96 Ethan Horspool
 8.97 OriginalUsername
 8.98 asacuber
 9.18 hssandwich
 9.32 Pixaler
 9.33 SirAD
 9.34 TheSpeeder
 9.40 FastCubeMaster
 9.59 jaysammey777
 9.68 arquillian
 9.76 tdm
 9.88 CubingwithChris
 9.90 Ethan Misteri
 9.91 jihu1011
 9.91 typeman5
 10.06 yaboiwierdal
 10.13 ichcubegern
 10.13 thecubingwizard
 10.17 Zach Clark
 10.36 vedroboev
 10.52 TheDubDubJr
 10.55 [email protected]
 10.56 THowlett
 10.61 Jscuber
 10.61 MrKuba600
 10.61 cubeshepherd
 10.67 Zac04attack
 10.69 2017LAMB06
 10.71 masta
 10.74 DGCubes
 10.97 AdrianCubing
 11.02 Magdamini
 11.08 G2013
 11.12 mihnea3000
 11.24 Shadowjockey
 11.26 LowSkill
 11.26 Keith Maben
 11.33 Marcus Siu
 11.38 MCuber
 11.55 applezfall
 11.78 boroc226han
 11.82 [email protected]
 11.84 ARandomCuber
 11.94 1samko2345
 11.96 Manatee 10235
 12.03 Avinash
 12.05 Glomnipotent
 12.06 Bundles017
 12.19 miasponseller
 12.20 Underwatercuber
 12.20 Skefull
 12.29 abunickabhi
 12.33 Daniel Johnson
 12.37 AidanNoogie
 12.42 BMcCl1
 12.56 yghklvn
 12.57 Keroma12
 12.67 Keenan Johnson
 12.68 2016LAIL01
 12.78 obelisk477
 12.83 BradenTheMagician
 12.85 Nitheesh fmc
 13.00 Cooki348
 13.08 Danila Ryabinin
 13.49 leomannen
 13.59 Astral Cubing
 13.61 MattP98
 13.65 Cuz Red
 13.66 Moonwink Cuber
 13.68 Kit Clement
 13.71 tigermaxi
 13.77 Pyra42
 13.84 NathanaelCubes
 13.87 PlatonCuber
 13.98 Ianwubby
 14.03 gavinz
 14.04 carson holder
 14.05 sigalig
 14.06 ComputerGuy365
 14.09 TheodorNordstrand
 14.20 Emir Yusuf
 14.27 Rubiksdude4144
 14.30 buzzteam4
 14.31 TipsterTrickster
 14.36 Elysian_Hunter
 14.39 begiuli65
 14.43 Trexrush1
 14.44 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.92 weatherman223
 14.92 GarethBert11
 15.00 Nora
 15.02 SpeedCubeReview
 15.03 leudcfa
 15.21 Omegacubing
 15.28 [email protected]
 15.38 Dylan Swarts
 15.43 Bogdan
 15.56 bhoffman492
 15.72 speedcube.insta
 15.73 RifleCat
 15.75 trav1
 15.77 JMHCubed
 15.93 kji269
 16.07 colegemuth
 16.22 epride17
 16.40 MartinN13
 16.57 The Blockhead
 16.59 swankfukinc
 16.63 scylla
 16.65 mrjames113083
 16.67 M42
 16.76 AMCuber
 16.84 whatshisbucket
 16.85 lwhitecuber
 17.73 GC1998
 18.14 xyzzy
 18.22 Ethan Epstein
 18.26 xander3
 18.35 Lennon Dorsey
 18.43 DalDal
 18.56 Bandamo
 18.56 X cuber
 18.70 Ali161102
 18.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.00 TigaJun
 19.18 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.33 xbrandationx
 19.45 Coeur de feu
 19.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.77 audiophile121
 20.12 rubik2005
 20.18 topppits
 20.45 Dale Nash
 20.63 MusiCuber
 21.18 JL Cubing
 21.47 Petri Krzywacki
 21.64 julio974
 21.87 Lewis
 21.97 Ghost Cuber
 22.13 Theo Leinad
 22.29 James
 22.34 vilkkuti25
 22.58 Schmizee
 22.61 kilwap147
 22.65 AvGalen
 22.94 Mike Hughey
 23.13 Jiaqi Wu
 23.18 dnguyen2204
 23.23 Reizii_
 23.47 Awesomesaucer
 24.06 pyr_e
 24.46 qwer13
 24.61 Ecuasamurai
 24.73 SpartanSailor
 25.35 CubingRF
 25.81 Darii
 26.15 Echidnias
 27.16 Sub1Hour
 27.36 GTregay
 28.00 dschieses
 28.13 SuperCheese
 28.32 DMSCUBER
 33.39 MJCuber05
 35.24 UnknownCanvas
 36.45 Brayden Adams
 40.58 MatsBergsten
 43.11 Awesome Cubemaster
 48.35 jakesimian
 50.47 nathanj439
*4x4x4*(125)

 31.00 Ethan Horspool
 31.20 lejitcuber
 32.47 dat1asiandude
 32.89 Dream Cubing
 32.97 jancsi02
 34.38 Erik
 35.23 thecubingwizard
 35.36 ichcubegern
 37.25 [email protected]
 37.36 jihu1011
 38.91 FastCubeMaster
 38.95 Pixaler
 38.99 arquillian
 39.13 hssandwich
 39.24 Hero
 39.56 Shadowjockey
 39.97 OriginalUsername
 41.26 2016LAIL01
 41.35 Jscuber
 42.32 Tanki_cubed
 42.66 jaysammey777
 42.81 masta
 43.55 MrKuba600
 43.63 AidanNoogie
 43.68 DGCubes
 44.56 MCuber
 45.55 THowlett
 46.50 Bundles017
 46.95 Kit Clement
 47.12 LowSkill
 47.22 Astral Cubing
 47.55 BradenTheMagician
 47.84 Marcus Siu
 47.84 2017LAMB06
 48.03 1samko2345
 48.15 tdm
 48.18 DhruvA
 48.32 CubingwithChris
 48.91 Keenan Johnson
 49.05 vedroboev
 49.12 Underwatercuber
 49.12 Zach Clark
 49.52 Luke Garrett
 49.63 Ianwubby
 50.41 Pyra42
 50.74 Manatee 10235
 50.79 Danila Ryabinin
 51.29 xyzzy
 51.47 begiuli65
 51.50 abunickabhi
 51.67 leudcfa
 52.07 sigalig
 52.40 SpeedCubeReview
 52.43 cubeshepherd
 52.54 yaboiwierdal
 52.64 Emir Yusuf
 52.82 boroc226han
 53.53 Omegacubing
 53.78 leomannen
 54.00 MattP98
 54.09 GarethBert11
 54.10 mrjames113083
 54.84 The Blockhead
 55.06 trav1
 55.47 buzzteam4
 55.50 Rubiksdude4144
 56.02 yghklvn
 56.05 Glomnipotent
 56.27 Nora
 56.34 tigermaxi
 56.43 Chris Van Der Brink
 56.78 typeman5
 57.01 epride17
 58.05 obelisk477
 58.06 ARandomCuber
 59.61 swankfukinc
 1:00.26 Cooki348
 1:00.64 TheodorNordstrand
 1:00.87 elimescube
 1:01.92 AdrianCubing
 1:02.21 Dylan Swarts
 1:02.70 miasponseller
 1:04.33 BMcCl1
 1:05.10 topppits
 1:05.51 AvGalen
 1:06.75 Moonwink Cuber
 1:07.98 MusiCuber
 1:10.16 Matt Hudon
 1:11.03 Bogdan
 1:11.91 kji269
 1:12.79 Keith Maben
 1:13.61 20luky3
 1:16.20 [email protected]
 1:16.34 kilwap147
 1:17.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:18.62 SpartanSailor
 1:19.03 Lennon Dorsey
 1:19.87 DalDal
 1:20.60 RifleCat
 1:21.17 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:21.82 NathanaelCubes
 1:23.76 Mike Hughey
 1:24.53 qwer13
 1:28.81 Darii
 1:29.19 dnguyen2204
 1:29.50 Petri Krzywacki
 1:32.11 M42
 1:32.56 One Wheel
 1:33.09 xbrandationx
 1:33.98 JMHCubed
 1:36.08 Ecuasamurai
 1:40.27 GTregay
 1:42.37 PlatonCuber
 1:49.96 Schmizee
 1:51.65 Sub1Hour
 2:02.08 scylla
 2:03.57 dschieses
 2:03.59 MatsBergsten
 2:05.79 TigaJun
 2:09.47 julio974
 2:10.08 1davey29
 2:27.00 X cuber
 2:38.01 UnknownCanvas
 3:28.91 Brayden Adams
 DNF Zac04attack
*5x5x5*(79)

 57.74 Dream Cubing
 1:01.69 Ethan Horspool
 1:03.77 Erik
 1:04.95 dat1asiandude
 1:07.85 thecubingwizard
 1:10.63 arquillian
 1:11.32 hssandwich
 1:12.51 jancsi02
 1:12.77 ichcubegern
 1:15.58 Shadowjockey
 1:18.29 DGCubes
 1:22.24 Tanki_cubed
 1:22.87 OriginalUsername
 1:25.54 Marcus Siu
 1:25.96 Hero
 1:27.66 vedroboev
 1:28.19 [email protected]
 1:28.86 abunickabhi
 1:29.10 MrKuba600
 1:29.26 yaboiwierdal
 1:29.77 THowlett
 1:34.48 Keenan Johnson
 1:36.99 Glomnipotent
 1:37.28 tdm
 1:37.94 sigalig
 1:38.35 leudcfa
 1:39.45 Bundles017
 1:40.33 MCuber
 1:40.97 Danila Ryabinin
 1:41.78 CubingwithChris
 1:42.30 xyzzy
 1:43.15 Kit Clement
 1:44.52 cubeshepherd
 1:46.67 begiuli65
 1:46.96 BradenTheMagician
 1:47.72 trav1
 1:49.56 2016LAIL01
 1:49.62 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:49.93 Nora
 1:50.93 buzzteam4
 1:51.39 The Blockhead
 1:52.52 obelisk477
 1:52.66 MattP98
 1:54.52 1samko2345
 1:55.06 epride17
 1:55.23 Astral Cubing
 1:55.96 leomannen
 1:56.57 swankfukinc
 1:57.27 Dylan Swarts
 1:59.61 Manatee 10235
 1:59.80 ARandomCuber
 2:00.84 AvGalen
 2:00.88 Rubiksdude4144
 2:04.48 MusiCuber
 2:07.92 Omegacubing
 2:09.08 Bogdan
 2:09.95 Pyra42
 2:10.17 TheodorNordstrand
 2:11.65 yghklvn
 2:18.96 audiophile121
 2:21.16 Cooki348
 2:27.65 NathanaelCubes
 2:27.83 DalDal
 2:29.28 topppits
 2:31.84 Mike Hughey
 2:35.14 One Wheel
 2:46.43 GTregay
 2:47.39 Ali161102
 2:48.59 Darii
 2:54.09 [email protected]
 3:04.03 qwer13
 3:05.94 SpartanSailor
 3:31.72 Sub1Hour
 3:33.61 JMHCubed
 3:37.26 Petri Krzywacki
 3:46.92 MatsBergsten
 3:56.66 M42
 4:32.52 dnguyen2204
 DNF weatherman223
*6x6x6*(47)

 1:45.19 Dream Cubing
 2:00.56 James
 2:06.60 Shadowjockey
 2:09.36 ichcubegern
 2:10.53 dat1asiandude
 2:15.02 arquillian
 2:15.27 thecubingwizard
 2:15.62 Erik
 2:22.09 jancsi02
 2:24.69 hssandwich
 2:29.94 Tanki_cubed
 2:44.06 cuber3141592
 2:44.82 DGCubes
 2:44.82 xyzzy
 2:50.53 OriginalUsername
 2:56.37 sigalig
 2:58.32 abunickabhi
 2:58.90 THowlett
 3:00.68 Kit Clement
 3:03.66 Danila Ryabinin
 3:14.96 Marcus Siu
 3:18.43 The Blockhead
 3:26.21 Bundles017
 3:27.68 Glomnipotent
 3:30.05 leudcfa
 3:33.58 cubeshepherd
 3:35.27 Nora
 3:36.58 Keenan Johnson
 3:38.48 AvGalen
 3:39.14 buzzteam4
 3:44.99 obelisk477
 3:45.08 begiuli65
 3:48.61 trav1
 3:49.65 swankfukinc
 3:51.07 Dylan Swarts
 4:06.82 MusiCuber
 4:18.29 Pixaler
 4:33.68 Bogdan
 4:45.90 Mike Hughey
 5:26.76 Jacck
 5:42.79 Sub1Hour
 5:53.20 SpartanSailor
 6:15.50 Darii
 6:50.62 [email protected]
 7:05.88 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF CubingwithChris
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(33)

 2:24.35 Dream Cubing
 3:06.52 TheDubDubJr
 3:19.26 thecubingwizard
 3:21.19 Shadowjockey
 3:23.98 ichcubegern
 3:41.42 Erik
 3:51.52 dat1asiandude
 3:56.61 Tanki_cubed
 4:26.68 sigalig
 4:27.58 xyzzy
 4:39.67 The Blockhead
 4:44.99 Jscuber
 4:47.11 OriginalUsername
 5:00.33 DGCubes
 5:15.63 leudcfa
 5:34.82 cubeshepherd
 5:44.14 AvGalen
 5:50.57 Glomnipotent
 5:55.89 Keenan Johnson
 6:19.25 MusiCuber
 6:19.59 swankfukinc
 6:23.22 trav1
 6:24.11 Dylan Swarts
 7:18.61 One Wheel
 7:43.74 Bogdan
 7:46.84 Mike Hughey
 9:30.18 Pyra42
 10:29.24 Sub1Hour
 10:52.74 Darii
 11:13.88 SpartanSailor
 12:16.91 2017LAMB06
 13:57.92 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)

 5.19 asacuber
 5.40 Moonwink Cuber
 7.09 thecubingwizard
 7.50 TheDubDubJr
 7.51 gavinz
 7.74 arquillian
 8.57 leomannen
 8.62 1samko2345
 9.21 Bundles017
 9.57 masta
 9.68 lejitcuber
 11.57 cubeshepherd
 12.42 hssandwich
 13.88 MrKuba600
 14.42 yaboiwierdal
 14.96 jaysammey777
 15.86 Zach Clark
 16.83 abunickabhi
 17.15 Mike Hughey
 17.15 G2013
 17.89 vedroboev
 18.27 M42
 20.44 MatsBergsten
 20.59 THowlett
 22.43 Kit Clement
 22.80 Marcus Siu
 24.43 Danila Ryabinin
 24.87 Shadowjockey
 25.32 MattP98
 26.27 OriginalUsername
 26.75 buzzteam4
 30.04 PlatonCuber
 34.10 Keenan Johnson
 34.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.58 LowSkill
 37.66 scylla
 40.63 leudcfa
 40.93 Jacck
 43.39 Pyra42
 44.19 CubingwithChris
 45.61 TipsterTrickster
 46.83 qwer13
 47.46 MusiCuber
 48.48 InlandEmpireCuber
 48.63 SpartanSailor
 48.65 whatshisbucket
 48.87 NathanaelCubes
 49.65 [email protected]
 52.59 Bogdan
 53.20 jihu1011
 58.72 bhoffman492
 1:01.36 Cooki348
 1:01.77 epride17
 1:03.18 xyzzy
 1:15.48 tigermaxi
 1:17.25 Tanki_cubed
 1:23.45 [email protected]
 1:25.92 Ali161102
 1:31.33 MCuber
 1:53.68 AvGalen
 2:20.06 ichcubegern
 2:52.41 nms777
 3:39.97 JMHCubed
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF julio974
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(50)

 19.40 daniel lin
 23.13 arquillian
 28.28 G2013
 29.19 abunickabhi
 34.78 hssandwich
 45.61 vedroboev
 51.64 Keenan Johnson
 54.93 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.92 Kit Clement
 1:03.48 thecubingwizard
 1:06.87 tdm
 1:09.61 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.11 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.56 MatsBergsten
 1:16.77 Mike Hughey
 1:17.02 cubeshepherd
 1:21.90 Danila Ryabinin
 1:25.47 Shadowjockey
 1:30.03 Erik
 1:30.84 Glomnipotent
 1:32.43 dat1asiandude
 1:47.59 jihu1011
 1:49.78 ichcubegern
 1:51.32 elimescube
 1:54.05 MattP98
 1:56.60 buzzteam4
 2:10.72 2016LAIL01
 2:27.85 topppits
 2:35.16 Jacck
 2:36.62 kji269
 2:49.32 Pyra42
 3:03.00 SpartanSailor
 3:20.99 [email protected]
 3:37.44 Bogdan
 4:00.13 xyzzy
 4:30.51 dschieses
 4:56.34 epride17
 5:36.33 1samko2345
 5:49.05 Chris Van Der Brink
 8:04.88 JMHCubed
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF jancsi02
 DNF Cooki348
 DNF scylla
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF MusiCuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF trav1
 DNF qwer13
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)

 2:37.99 abunickabhi
 2:54.30 arquillian
 3:49.04 OJ Cubing
 6:17.24 MatsBergsten
 6:34.01 Mike Hughey
 7:04.48 tdm
 7:44.23 cubeshepherd
 8:21.90 Kit Clement
 8:46.29 MattP98
 8:49.35 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:26.34 vedroboev
 9:34.81 Jacck
 11:09.24 buzzteam4
 17:09.14 elimescube
 17:16.52 MusiCuber
 DNF hssandwich
 DNF Keenan Johnson
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(12)

 8:52.71 arquillian
 8:56.04 hssandwich
 11:12.62 MatsBergsten
 12:20.64 Mike Hughey
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Erik
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MattP98
 DNF MusiCuber
 DNF cubeshepherd
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)

 43/51 56:19 AdrianD
 14/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7/7 43:33 cubeshepherd
 9/11 54:41 MatsBergsten
 7/8 35:18 vedroboev
 3/3 20:33 MusiCuber
 2/2 10:42 Pyra42
 2/3 2:50 abunickabhi
 5/10 56:13 DalDal
 8/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 0/2 2:55 Brayden Adams
 1/2 17:09 Cooki348
 0/2 19:27 InlandEmpireCuber
 5/11 60:00 MattP98
*3x3x3 one-handed*(125)

 13.60 tdm
 14.64 lejitcuber
 14.65 ichcubegern
 15.11 Luke Garrett
 15.31 Pixaler
 15.67 jancsi02
 16.20 Hero
 16.21 Ethan Horspool
 16.44 hssandwich
 16.51 jihu1011
 16.53 Tanki_cubed
 16.54 arquillian
 16.98 thecubingwizard
 17.12 2016LAIL01
 17.19 dat1asiandude
 17.43 asacuber
 17.46 Erik
 17.49 Jscuber
 17.67 2017LAMB06
 17.79 typeman5
 17.83 Zac04attack
 18.06 TheDubDubJr
 18.20 OriginalUsername
 18.58 LowSkill
 18.98 Daniel Johnson
 19.14 SirAD
 19.29 masta
 19.52 CubingwithChris
 19.63 BradenTheMagician
 19.87 Shadowjockey
 20.66 ARandomCuber
 20.80 DGCubes
 20.85 abunickabhi
 21.42 Astral Cubing
 21.45 MrKuba600
 21.52 yaboiwierdal
 21.53 AidanNoogie
 21.77 begiuli65
 21.83 1samko2345
 22.15 Marcus Siu
 22.36 Keith Maben
 22.39 THowlett
 23.28 AdrianCubing
 23.29 Glomnipotent
 23.29 MCuber
 23.40 NathanaelCubes
 23.54 Kit Clement
 24.01 cubeshepherd
 24.02 leomannen
 24.02 boroc226han
 24.12 Cooki348
 24.15 vedroboev
 24.38 leudcfa
 24.71 speedcuber71
 24.94 [email protected]
 25.35 Trexrush1
 25.60 Ianwubby
 25.63 [email protected]
 25.67 yghklvn
 25.82 muchacho
 25.82 tigermaxi
 25.89 Avinash
 26.54 sigalig
 26.87 MartinN13
 27.03 M42
 27.25 MattP98
 27.28 Pyra42
 27.32 Bundles017
 27.36 Manatee 10235
 27.43 xyzzy
 28.30 Rubiksdude4144
 28.50 Moreno van Rooijen
 28.55 mrjames113083
 29.11 GarethBert11
 29.25 SpeedCubeReview
 29.36 Danila Ryabinin
 29.72 BMcCl1
 30.75 weatherman223
 30.81 TheodorNordstrand
 31.00 Keenan Johnson
 31.07 qwer13
 32.09 [email protected]
 32.82 obelisk477
 33.28 Chris Van Der Brink
 33.34 Bogdan
 34.42 epride17
 35.36 buzzteam4
 36.32 swankfukinc
 36.46 Emir Yusuf
 37.99 trav1
 38.65 AvGalen
 39.45 Lennon Dorsey
 39.56 MusiCuber
 40.40 DalDal
 40.62 miasponseller
 41.62 Mike Hughey
 41.64 Awesomesaucer
 41.78 X cuber
 44.28 AMCuber
 44.59 Dylan Swarts
 44.95 Coeur de feu
 45.56 kilwap147
 46.32 Dale Nash
 46.36 Ghost Cuber
 46.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
 46.55 Schmizee
 48.49 Ali161102
 48.98 JMHCubed
 49.20 TigaJun
 51.30 Moonwink Cuber
 51.52 InlandEmpireCuber
 53.20 scylla
 54.04 Darii
 56.55 xbrandationx
 57.22 julio974
 57.45 dnguyen2204
 59.47 Petri Krzywacki
 1:00.20 Sub1Hour
 1:02.42 carson holder
 1:02.52 Ecuasamurai
 1:11.45 SpartanSailor
 1:14.91 SuperCheese
 1:23.54 Reizii_
 1:23.55 Brayden Adams
 1:43.32 UnknownCanvas
*3x3x3 With feet*(16)

 43.47 hssandwich
 46.81 masta
 47.76 Luke Garrett
 1:05.27 arquillian
 1:06.13 BradenTheMagician
 1:08.34 Shadowjockey
 1:11.96 OriginalUsername
 1:13.03 dat1asiandude
 1:18.74 cubeshepherd
 1:32.67 ichcubegern
 1:51.63 abunickabhi
 1:55.11 Mike Hughey
 2:40.30 1samko2345
 3:41.36 MusiCuber
 5:08.29 Chris Van Der Brink
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(35)

 22.07 CubingwithChris
 32.88 lejitcuber
 39.01 arquillian
 43.17 cubeshepherd
 47.72 Shadowjockey
 50.57 abunickabhi
 51.95 Marcus Siu
 53.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 54.31 ichcubegern
 1:02.60 vedroboev
 1:07.27 Kit Clement
 1:09.37 MattP98
 1:12.69 Keenan Johnson
 1:12.99 The Blockhead
 1:15.08 Mike Hughey
 1:15.66 Danila Ryabinin
 1:16.81 AvGalen
 1:22.43 Bogdan
 1:29.15 TipsterTrickster
 1:32.60 MusiCuber
 1:42.49 M42
 1:45.65 swankfukinc
 1:51.36 Sub1Hour
 1:59.84 LowSkill
 2:14.20 [email protected]
 2:18.06 MCuber
 2:21.36 MatsBergsten
 2:34.81 Pyra42
 2:37.75 1samko2345
 2:49.68 yaboiwierdal
 2:58.50 Tanki_cubed
 3:02.80 masta
 3:26.11 julio974
 DNF hssandwich
 DNF Cooki348
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(32)

 26 ComputerGuy365
 26 thecubingwizard
 28 TheodorNordstrand
 28 vedroboev
 28 ichcubegern
 28 Sean Hartman
 28 Bubbagrub
 28 cubeshepherd
 29 Kit Clement
 29 hssandwich
 29 DGCubes
 30 Theo Leinad
 30 Jacck
 31 MCuber
 31 MusiCuber
 31 Bogdan
 32 Shadowjockey
 35 Mike Hughey
 37 TipsterTrickster
 37 yghklvn
 38 OJ Cubing
 38 dat1asiandude
 40 Schmizee
 50 X cuber
 50 Cooki348
 57 Chris Van Der Brink
 58 abunickabhi
 59 Pyra42
 69 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Erik
 DNF PlatonCuber
 DNF leomannen
*2-3-4 Relay*(87)

 40.96 dat1asiandude
 45.25 Ethan Horspool
 45.88 thecubingwizard
 47.88 arquillian
 49.44 jancsi02
 53.30 Dream Cubing
 53.62 Bundles017
 54.03 MCuber
 54.19 hssandwich
 54.66 ichcubegern
 55.87 OriginalUsername
 56.32 Tanki_cubed
 56.96 TheDubDubJr
 57.10 DGCubes
 57.35 Shadowjockey
 58.86 Pyra42
 59.02 masta
 59.40 2017LAMB06
 59.89 yaboiwierdal
 1:00.64 Jscuber
 1:00.73 THowlett
 1:01.46 Pixaler
 1:01.78 [email protected]
 1:02.43 Kit Clement
 1:02.74 MrKuba600
 1:05.90 cubeshepherd
 1:06.75 abunickabhi
 1:06.88 CubingwithChris
 1:07.94 Marcus Siu
 1:08.45 1samko2345
 1:09.41 Keenan Johnson
 1:09.63 Katiedavies3103
 1:10.29 BradenTheMagician
 1:10.30 Zach Clark
 1:11.08 leudcfa
 1:12.76 MattP98
 1:14.07 Manatee 10235
 1:14.51 vedroboev
 1:15.75 leomannen
 1:16.31 xyzzy
 1:17.00 Astral Cubing
 1:17.70 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:18.71 tigermaxi
 1:19.16 Cooki348
 1:19.89 Dylan Swarts
 1:20.83 miasponseller
 1:21.10 buzzteam4
 1:21.22 GarethBert11
 1:21.51 TheodorNordstrand
 1:21.72 ARandomCuber
 1:21.95 obelisk477
 1:22.03 The Blockhead
 1:22.90 Danila Ryabinin
 1:25.24 BMcCl1
 1:25.27 swankfukinc
 1:27.30 epride17
 1:27.90 AvGalen
 1:29.11 Keith Maben
 1:29.27 begiuli65
 1:34.64 Glomnipotent
 1:36.29 Bogdan
 1:37.84 trav1
 1:40.95 [email protected]
 1:43.27 qwer13
 1:46.12 Trexrush1
 1:46.31 MusiCuber
 1:46.69 Lennon Dorsey
 1:48.43 Cuz Red
 1:48.69 NathanaelCubes
 1:54.50 SpartanSailor
 2:00.41 Mike Hughey
 2:01.70 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:08.31 JMHCubed
 2:11.26 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:16.00 scylla
 2:18.20 Petri Krzywacki
 2:26.77 Darii
 2:28.17 Lewis
 2:28.88 PlatonCuber
 2:41.10 TigaJun
 2:44.75 Schmizee
 2:50.22 MatsBergsten
 2:50.79 Sub1Hour
 2:53.74 julio974
 3:50.47 UnknownCanvas
 3:53.22 pyr_e
 4:48.29 Brayden Adams
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(56)

 1:56.88 thecubingwizard
 1:57.76 Ethan Horspool
 1:58.31 Dream Cubing
 2:00.77 dat1asiandude
 2:05.47 Shadowjockey
 2:05.81 hssandwich
 2:05.88 arquillian
 2:08.83 Tanki_cubed
 2:17.03 OriginalUsername
 2:18.51 jancsi02
 2:19.08 THowlett
 2:32.37 Katiedavies3103
 2:39.79 yaboiwierdal
 2:39.83 Keenan Johnson
 2:41.11 Kit Clement
 2:42.23 abunickabhi
 2:42.80 CubingwithChris
 2:42.91 MrKuba600
 2:43.46 BradenTheMagician
 2:43.89 Bundles017
 2:46.49 vedroboev
 2:48.89 DGCubes
 2:52.22 Manatee 10235
 2:52.96 Danila Ryabinin
 2:54.25 xyzzy
 2:58.13 ichcubegern
 2:59.71 begiuli65
 3:03.51 cubeshepherd
 3:04.30 Glomnipotent
 3:05.33 leudcfa
 3:06.90 trav1
 3:10.05 1samko2345
 3:14.07 epride17
 3:16.03 The Blockhead
 3:17.02 Dylan Swarts
 3:17.13 Astral Cubing
 3:17.72 Pyra42
 3:17.91 ARandomCuber
 3:18.99 swankfukinc
 3:28.01 Chris Van Der Brink
 3:33.28 MusiCuber
 3:35.42 AvGalen
 3:39.25 Bogdan
 3:50.09 Cooki348
 4:04.98 Trexrush1
 4:11.32 NathanaelCubes
 4:14.05 DalDal
 4:22.08 Mike Hughey
 4:29.59 [email protected]
 4:44.67 qwer13
 4:53.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:36.39 JMHCubed
 5:40.82 Darii
 6:19.25 Sub1Hour
 6:28.19 Petri Krzywacki
 7:22.98 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(34)

 4:14.49 arquillian
 4:23.03 thecubingwizard
 4:27.54 ichcubegern
 4:29.74 Shadowjockey
 4:45.20 Tanki_cubed
 4:54.55 DGCubes
 4:55.29 hssandwich
 5:10.32 Katiedavies3103
 5:14.03 OriginalUsername
 5:30.45 THowlett
 5:39.76 Ethan Horspool
 5:49.05 abunickabhi
 5:57.30 Bundles017
 6:03.55 Kit Clement
 6:05.11 cubeshepherd
 6:06.47 Danila Ryabinin
 6:22.76 Glomnipotent
 6:33.87 begiuli65
 6:40.67 Keenan Johnson
 6:43.93 The Blockhead
 6:46.57 CubingwithChris
 6:53.80 swankfukinc
 7:01.29 trav1
 7:23.65 AvGalen
 7:28.77 ARandomCuber
 7:52.14 Dylan Swarts
 8:02.03 MusiCuber
 8:17.66 Bogdan
 9:06.27 Sub1Hour
 9:25.45 Mike Hughey
 12:01.95 [email protected]
 12:10.11 Darii
 14:53.36 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF xyzzy
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 7:43.26 thecubingwizard
 7:57.02 Shadowjockey
 8:05.57 ichcubegern
 8:25.90 Tanki_cubed
 9:56.38 xyzzy
 10:08.47 Katiedavies3103
 10:11.58 OriginalUsername
 11:32.97 The Blockhead
 11:50.67 cubeshepherd
 12:08.94 begiuli65
 12:17.67 abunickabhi
 12:46.37 AvGalen
 12:46.62 trav1
 13:27.70 swankfukinc
 13:30.75 BradenTheMagician
 14:12.77 MusiCuber
 15:37.33 Sub1Hour
 16:33.86 Bogdan
 16:56.88 Mike Hughey
 21:36.40 Darii
 28:30.18 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(48)

 5.48 jaysammey777
 6.67 MartinN13
 7.35 TheDubDubJr
 7.46 ARandomCuber
 7.82 TipsterTrickster
 7.91 vedroboev
 8.31 buzzteam4
 8.79 Kit Clement
 9.17 hssandwich
 9.50 Zac04attack
 9.66 MCuber
 10.03 Bundles017
 10.43 MattP98
 10.58 cubeshepherd
 10.66 tdm
 11.08 Katiedavies3103
 11.17 dat1asiandude
 11.60 THowlett
 11.96 Keenan Johnson
 11.97 Tanki_cubed
 12.06 CubingwithChris
 12.46 Marcus Siu
 13.66 Shadowjockey
 13.82 LowSkill
 14.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.37 Rubiksdude4144
 14.49 Ghost Cuber
 14.55 masta
 14.65 trav1
 14.80 BradenTheMagician
 15.29 RyuKagamine
 15.32 2017LAMB06
 16.41 Ali161102
 16.73 ichcubegern
 17.12 OriginalUsername
 18.39 AvGalen
 19.49 Mike Hughey
 19.70 swankfukinc
 21.13 MusiCuber
 24.26 Trexrush1
 26.92 Darii
 29.81 JMHCubed
 35.18 julio974
 37.61 NathanaelCubes
 38.44 boroc226han
 41.18 Chris Van Der Brink
 2:19.96 Brayden Adams
 DNF topppits
*Megaminx*(65)

 44.26 lejitcuber
 49.59 thecubingwizard
 51.95 AidanNoogie
 59.11 miasponseller
 1:00.36 Magdamini
 1:01.09 dat1asiandude
 1:02.33 masta
 1:02.80 GenTheThief
 1:05.71 Katiedavies3103
 1:06.02 DGCubes
 1:06.42 hssandwich
 1:10.08 whatshisbucket
 1:10.18 jancsi02
 1:11.00 Shadowjockey
 1:20.24 Astral Cubing
 1:22.35 ichcubegern
 1:22.48 arquillian
 1:22.69 leomannen
 1:23.77 THowlett
 1:24.79 OriginalUsername
 1:25.85 MrKuba600
 1:26.73 xyzzy
 1:26.93 Kit Clement
 1:27.70 trav1
 1:28.92 CubingwithChris
 1:29.10 2016LAIL01
 1:29.65 cubeshepherd
 1:31.18 Bundles017
 1:34.98 leudcfa
 1:36.26 ARandomCuber
 1:36.75 begiuli65
 1:39.47 swankfukinc
 1:42.77 yaboiwierdal
 1:47.34 Marcus Siu
 1:50.18 Keenan Johnson
 1:55.10 obelisk477
 1:56.86 Lennon Dorsey
 1:59.38 Chris Van Der Brink
 2:00.59 abunickabhi
 2:02.75 GTregay
 2:05.97 tdm
 2:06.42 BradenTheMagician
 2:08.03 Cuz Red
 2:08.16 Bogdan
 2:08.64 NathanaelCubes
 2:09.25 Tanki_cubed
 2:09.49 Pyra42
 2:10.58 buzzteam4
 2:12.50 tigermaxi
 2:16.50 JMHCubed
 2:16.93 scylla
 2:18.69 Danila Ryabinin
 2:30.79 Glomnipotent
 2:31.35 MusiCuber
 2:32.75 Ecuasamurai
 2:34.25 mrjames113083
 2:50.73 Mike Hughey
 3:03.69 1samko2345
 3:09.45 AvGalen
 3:18.63 Petri Krzywacki
 3:45.80 julio974
 4:06.06 Darii
 4:59.28 Cooki348
 5:47.33 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Ali161102
*Pyraminx*(115)

 2.71 applezfall
 2.79 lejitcuber
 2.91 Ghost Cuber
 3.05 RobinCube
 3.08 2016LAIL01
 3.09 hssandwich
 3.12 Pyra42
 3.14 THowlett
 3.16 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.26 MrKuba600
 3.28 masta
 3.42 CubingwithChris
 3.51 Magdamini
 3.52 FastCubeMaster
 3.59 mihnea3000
 3.65 thecubingwizard
 3.65 DGCubes
 3.70 Zac04attack
 3.90 MartinN13
 3.91 vedroboev
 3.99 Cooki348
 4.03 asacuber
 4.05 Bundles017
 4.19 CornerCutter
 4.19 TheDubDubJr
 4.21 Marcus Siu
 4.27 oliviervlcube
 4.32 BradenTheMagician
 4.36 Keith Maben
 4.51 Shadowjockey
 4.60 NathanaelCubes
 4.65 dat1asiandude
 4.65 cubeshepherd
 4.76 1samko2345
 4.81 MCuber
 4.82 leomannen
 5.00 JMHCubed
 5.08 Pixaler
 5.26 OriginalUsername
 5.29 jancsi02
 5.29 Cuz Red
 5.30 Emir Yusuf
 5.37 [email protected]
 5.54 TipsterTrickster
 5.68 tigermaxi
 5.69 boroc226han
 5.83 LowSkill
 5.85 Astral Cubing
 5.86 ichcubegern
 6.02 trav1
 6.15 Luke Garrett
 6.19 Dale Nash
 6.20 Rubiksdude4144
 6.21 AidanNoogie
 6.24 X cuber
 6.27 Darii
 6.30 Keenan Johnson
 6.33 bhoffman492
 6.47 rubik2005
 6.58 qwer13
 6.67 UnknownCanvas
 6.79 leudcfa
 6.86 jihu1011
 6.88 Jscuber
 6.94 GarethBert11
 7.00 Kit Clement
 7.03 arquillian
 7.11 MattP98
 7.18 RifleCat
 7.32 Manatee 10235
 7.47 ARandomCuber
 7.48 Tanki_cubed
 7.52 begiuli65
 7.52 AMCuber
 7.53 [email protected]
 7.57 abunickabhi
 7.62 2017LAMB06
 7.84 buzzteam4
 7.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.99 Moonwink Cuber
 8.03 MJCuber05
 8.05 mrjames113083
 8.11 PlatonCuber
 8.20 Brayden Adams
 8.37 Trexrush1
 8.46 Omegacubing
 8.56 epride17
 8.79 Sub1Hour
 8.81 Lennon Dorsey
 8.84 carson holder
 9.20 sigalig
 9.50 swankfukinc
 9.81 Danila Ryabinin
 10.06 Awesomesaucer
 10.07 Bogdan
 10.36 dschieses
 10.38 Glomnipotent
 10.45 MusiCuber
 10.74 Ecuasamurai
 11.15 Dylan Swarts
 11.35 julio974
 11.52 DalDal
 11.54 miasponseller
 11.54 AvGalen
 11.67 Ali161102
 12.65 Schmizee
 14.12 Jacck
 14.24 Mike Hughey
 15.89 scylla
 15.92 Echidnias
 18.11 SpartanSailor
 19.61 JL Cubing
 19.66 topppits
 20.31 Jiaqi Wu
 23.32 PIZZA!!!
*Square-1*(77)

 8.44 Sixstringcal
 10.77 Marcus Siu
 11.03 thecubingwizard
 12.18 hssandwich
 12.26 speedcuber71
 12.55 Zac04attack
 12.67 Shadowjockey
 13.03 dat1asiandude
 13.09 lejitcuber
 16.75 Zach Clark
 16.97 THowlett
 17.15 applezfall
 17.49 trav1
 18.29 Tanki_cubed
 18.70 BradenTheMagician
 18.77 sigalig
 18.85 ichcubegern
 18.99 Rubiksdude4144
 19.13 leomannen
 19.57 AidanNoogie
 20.41 Luke Garrett
 20.43 [email protected]
 21.08 arquillian
 21.27 TipsterTrickster
 21.68 TheDubDubJr
 22.11 DGCubes
 22.24 MrKuba600
 22.32 cubeshepherd
 22.62 OriginalUsername
 23.16 masta
 23.93 G2013
 24.03 MattP98
 24.04 CubingwithChris
 24.08 leudcfa
 24.77 1samko2345
 25.08 LowSkill
 25.21 bhoffman492
 25.28 vedroboev
 25.66 MCuber
 25.82 FastCubeMaster
 26.23 Kit Clement
 26.39 Keenan Johnson
 27.24 mihnea3000
 31.21 Lennon Dorsey
 31.93 begiuli65
 32.66 tigermaxi
 33.01 2017LAMB06
 33.10 Ghost Cuber
 33.27 buzzteam4
 33.49 mrjames113083
 34.14 Hero
 35.82 JL Cubing
 38.52 Keith Maben
 38.67 Bundles017
 40.94 Chris Van Der Brink
 43.41 Mike Hughey
 43.50 xyzzy
 44.23 boroc226han
 47.65 NathanaelCubes
 47.83 X cuber
 48.73 RifleCat
 50.39 typeman5
 50.64 ARandomCuber
 52.38 Dylan Swarts
 52.78 Pyra42
 53.96 Glomnipotent
 54.67 miasponseller
 55.29 yghklvn
 55.62 InlandEmpireCuber
 55.69 Omegacubing
 1:09.88 Bogdan
 1:10.43 swankfukinc
 1:15.92 Jacck
 1:36.34 AvGalen
 1:38.06 scylla
 2:00.99 M42
 DNF MusiCuber
*Skewb*(112)

 2.66 lejitcuber
 3.09 MrKuba600
 3.12 hssandwich
 3.69 asacuber
 3.91 Magdamini
 4.39 leomannen
 4.43 Rubiksdude4144
 4.54 CubingwithChris
 4.54 TheDubDubJr
 4.64 [email protected]
 4.75 masta
 4.76 dat1asiandude
 4.89 PlatonCuber
 4.94 bhoffman492
 5.02 MattP98
 5.04 thecubingwizard
 5.05 Daniel Johnson
 5.14 Marcus Siu
 5.15 Emir Yusuf
 5.17 cubeshepherd
 5.23 Luke Garrett
 5.28 AdrianCubing
 5.42 2016LAIL01
 5.42 Keith Maben
 5.43 FastCubeMaster
 5.52 THowlett
 5.54 MartinN13
 5.57 MCuber
 5.61 1samko2345
 5.63 DGCubes
 5.64 trav1
 5.84 LowSkill
 5.96 weatherman223
 6.07 mihnea3000
 6.13 vedroboev
 6.23 [email protected]
 6.28 AMCuber
 6.36 tigermaxi
 6.46 Shadowjockey
 6.48 leudcfa
 6.50 OriginalUsername
 6.51 TipsterTrickster
 6.53 boroc226han
 6.61 Kit Clement
 6.62 JMHCubed
 6.79 Bundles017
 6.81 Lennon Dorsey
 6.90 RobinCube
 6.90 BradenTheMagician
 6.94 Zac04attack
 6.98 Tanki_cubed
 7.07 Pixaler
 7.08 2017LAMB06
 7.11 oliviervlcube
 7.56 arquillian
 7.58 buzzteam4
 7.59 Bogdan
 7.60 AidanNoogie
 7.67 epride17
 7.78 Trexrush1
 7.95 ichcubegern
 8.03 Ghost Cuber
 8.14 G2013
 8.70 Jscuber
 8.70 MusiCuber
 8.74 qwer13
 8.83 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.89 ARandomCuber
 9.06 Darii
 9.72 Ianwubby
 9.76 Danila Ryabinin
 9.84 whatshisbucket
 9.85 Omegacubing
 9.95 Pyra42
 10.27 Cuz Red
 10.28 Schmizee
 10.83 Manatee 10235
 11.01 Sub1Hour
 11.14 miasponseller
 11.24 dschieses
 11.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.45 mrjames113083
 11.56 vilkkuti25
 11.59 jancsi02
 11.67 Keenan Johnson
 11.79 xyzzy
 12.01 NathanaelCubes
 12.22 MJCuber05
 12.59 Cooki348
 12.63 GarethBert11
 12.83 carson holder
 13.38 swankfukinc
 13.44 rubik2005
 14.04 JL Cubing
 14.12 RyuKagamine
 14.45 1davey29
 14.53 topppits
 14.96 Mike Hughey
 15.29 Dylan Swarts
 15.51 julio974
 15.88 Ali161102
 16.37 RifleCat
 16.92 Awesomesaucer
 17.84 Jacck
 19.91 Glomnipotent
 21.47 begiuli65
 23.56 MatsBergsten
 24.07 AvGalen
 27.67 Brayden Adams
 28.27 UnknownCanvas
 29.45 PIZZA!!!
 29.93 Echidnias
*Kilominx*(28)

 22.03 cubeshepherd
 22.65 bhoffman492
 24.97 Ethan Misteri
 25.23 hssandwich
 25.89 TheDubDubJr
 31.95 Bundles017
 35.62 ichcubegern
 36.91 xyzzy
 38.17 OriginalUsername
 38.24 trav1
 38.27 Kit Clement
 39.52 Shadowjockey
 46.16 CubingwithChris
 47.69 MattP98
 50.15 begiuli65
 50.94 Chris Van Der Brink
 53.57 THowlett
 55.36 Tanki_cubed
 55.98 swankfukinc
 57.98 Lennon Dorsey
 58.40 BradenTheMagician
 1:00.09 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:02.69 abunickabhi
 1:03.73 AvGalen
 1:06.88 Mike Hughey
 1:22.47 Sub1Hour
 1:23.98 julio974
 1:38.16 MusiCuber
*Mini Guildford*(27)

 4:04.43 dat1asiandude
 4:21.11 hssandwich
 4:51.29 DGCubes
 4:51.76 Shadowjockey
 4:52.32 THowlett
 5:02.67 masta
 5:12.59 ichcubegern
 5:15.79 cubeshepherd
 5:17.82 Tanki_cubed
 5:22.57 OriginalUsername
 5:46.34 CubingwithChris
 5:48.07 Kit Clement
 6:15.76 BradenTheMagician
 6:32.43 trav1
 6:32.74 swankfukinc
 7:09.82 ARandomCuber
 8:05.62 Chris Van Der Brink
 8:16.84 RifleCat
 8:29.42 lwhitecuber
 8:41.78 MusiCuber
 9:00.68 Glomnipotent
 9:20.36 Darii
 9:33.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 9:35.16 AvGalen
 11:50.18 Mike Hughey
 13:08.41 vilkkuti25
 16:21.99 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1518 hssandwich
 1415 thecubingwizard
 1341 Shadowjockey
 1339 dat1asiandude
 1319 cubeshepherd
 1303 arquillian
 1260 ichcubegern
 1210 OriginalUsername
 1178 THowlett
 1137 Tanki_cubed
 1123 CubingwithChris
 1099 vedroboev
 1084 DGCubes
 1081 Kit Clement
 1061 lejitcuber
 1048 masta
 1043 MrKuba600
 1027 Marcus Siu
 1013 Bundles017
 1006 jancsi02
 975 TheDubDubJr
 942 abunickabhi
 930 1samko2345
 908 Keenan Johnson
 900 BradenTheMagician
 890 leomannen
 878 MCuber
 821 Ethan Horspool
 815 MattP98
 815 leudcfa
 803 trav1
 798 Pyra42
 797 Pixaler
 792 [email protected]
 779 2016LAIL01
 774 Erik
 768 Dream Cubing
 764 yaboiwierdal
 759 Luke Garrett
 754 LowSkill
 723 2017LAMB06
 717 asacuber
 701 Danila Ryabinin
 698 buzzteam4
 692 ARandomCuber
 687 Zac04attack
 683 AidanNoogie
 682 FastCubeMaster
 674 Astral Cubing
 670 begiuli65
 657 Chris Van Der Brink
 656 Hero
 655 Glomnipotent
 654 xyzzy
 643 jihu1011
 601 Keith Maben
 589 tigermaxi
 586 Cooki348
 582 tdm
 580 sigalig
 578 boroc226han
 576 Jscuber
 575 Manatee 10235
 570 Bogdan
 563 NathanaelCubes
 563 Magdamini
 559 Rubiksdude4144
 552 MusiCuber
 535 Mike Hughey
 535 swankfukinc
 531 Zach Clark
 514 TipsterTrickster
 502 jaysammey777
 495 AdrianCubing
 492 [email protected]
 490 mihnea3000
 487 MartinN13
 479 JMHCubed
 458 miasponseller
 442 epride17
 439 Daniel Johnson
 436 obelisk477
 430 Lennon Dorsey
 428 The Blockhead
 425 typeman5
 411 TheodorNordstrand
 406 AvGalen
 404 Dylan Swarts
 402 Ianwubby
 400 G2013
 395 bhoffman492
 391 yghklvn
 386 [email protected]
 380 InlandEmpireCuber
 379 Emir Yusuf
 375 GarethBert11
 373 Ghost Cuber
 373 PlatonCuber
 372 mrjames113083
 370 Moonwink Cuber
 351 Trexrush1
 341 qwer13
 339 Omegacubing
 333 Cuz Red
 328 Darii
 326 speedcuber71
 324 gavinz
 324 Underwatercuber
 320 applezfall
 319 RobinCube
 311 BMcCl1
 308 Ethan Misteri
 308 weatherman223
 288 MatsBergsten
 282 AMCuber
 271 Nora
 271 SirAD
 267 M42
 262 whatshisbucket
 254 Katiedavies3103
 239 SpeedCubeReview
 231 Sub1Hour
 226 X cuber
 223 Deri Nata Wijaya
 221 scylla
 219 carson holder
 219 SpartanSailor
 218 topppits
 214 DalDal
 211 rubik2005
 211 RifleCat
 198 Sixstringcal
 196 Ali161102
 195 Avinash
 195 Skefull
 191 Jacck
 188 Moreno van Rooijen
 178 James
 178 Schmizee
 174 JustinTimeCuber
 167 colegemuth
 166 TheSpeeder
 163 kji269
 156 Petri Krzywacki
 152 oliviervlcube
 152 julio974
 136 ComputerGuy365
 133 Dale Nash
 131 JL Cubing
 118 dschieses
 116 Keroma12
 115 Ecuasamurai
 112 Awesomesaucer
 111 Nitheesh fmc
 107 Brayden Adams
 105 TigaJun
 101 elimescube
 100 UnknownCanvas
 96 GTregay
 94 CornerCutter
 94 Ethan Epstein
 93 kilwap147
 93 DhruvA
 93 dnguyen2204
 91 xbrandationx
 88 Elysian_Hunter
 82 DMSCUBER
 81 Lewis
 78 MJCuber05
 76 nms777
 75 Reizii_
 74 speedcube.insta
 74 Coeur de feu
 72 lwhitecuber
 70 muchacho
 69 vilkkuti25
 68 audiophile121
 66 Bandamo
 64 Theo Leinad
 62 GenTheThief
 58 daniel lin
 58 One Wheel
 58 GC1998
 56 pyr_e
 55 xander3
 53 OJ Cubing
 49 1davey29
 48 Jiaqi Wu
 42 Matt Hudon
 42 cuber3141592
 40 RyuKagamine
 38 Bubbagrub
 38 Sean Hartman
 38 20luky3
 37 AdrianD
 27 Echidnias
 23 WillyTheWizard
 20 SuperCheese
 18 CubingRF
 14 PIZZA!!!
 8 jakesimian
 6 Awesome Cubemaster
 4 nathanj439


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2018)

OK, 155! What about 155? A prime too? We have had many primes lately.
As what? As winning numbers for the weekly competitions Gift Card Lottery!

So this weeks lucky guy is *Brayden Adams!! Congratulations!*


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 21, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, 155! What about 155? A prime too? We have had many primes lately.


Hey!!!! 155 = 5×31 is not a prime!


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Hey!!!! 155 = 5×31 is not a prime!


Lol!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Hey!!!! 155 = 5×31 is not a prime!


Hahaha, was I tired yesterday night  
I remember trying with 3, 7, 11 and 13. 5 is so silly. I hope you had a good laugh all of you.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hahaha, was I tired yesterday night
> I remember trying with 3, 7, 11 and 13. 5 is so silly. I hope you had a good laugh all of you.


If one adds up all the primes from the least through the greatest prime factors of 155, that is, 5 and 31, the result is 155.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/155_(number)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> If one adds up all the primes from the least through the greatest prime factors of 155, that is, 5 and 31, the result is 155.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/155_(number)


That was obviously a rather interesting property (only four numbers less than 10^much).
Maybe I shall cheat and look the winning numbers up in the future (and then maybe I 
can get it right with the prime property too )


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> That was obviously a rather interesting property (only four numbers less than 10^much).
> Maybe I shall cheat and look the winning numbers up in the future (and then maybe I
> can get it right with the prime property too )


Don't beat yourself up. 155 is a semi-prime, so you were half-right


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2018)

So maybe that is half-consolation


----------

